# The Best Christmas Film?



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

As the title says really, what gets you into the Christmas spirit, because usually by Christmas i still have no spirit,

and only look forward to food


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Santa Clause the movie.

Surely that's ELF-explanitory. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gotta be home alone!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

muppet's christmas carol

best
film 
ever


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Love the Grizzwalds xmas vacation.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

buckas said:


> muppet's christmas carol





Gleammachine said:


> Love the Grizzwalds xmas vacation.


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

Got to be The Wizard of Oz.

That said, it doesn't seem to have been on for a while. 

Anyone played it alongside "Dark Side of the Moon" before?

The version of "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" with Gene Wilder always reminds me of Christmas. The wife bought it on DVD a couple of years back and there was a great chunk of the film missing. 

G


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I like 'A Christmas Carol', the old black and white one (50's maybe) and Elf.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Not a movie as such, but Scotch and Wry used to remind me that it was Christmas.

Movie wise, Watership Down is the one we watch (for my son, Honestly!)


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Gotta be home alone!


+1 Watched it lastnight


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry I have a personal top 3.

1) Its a wonderfull life (B/W)
2) Scrooged with Bill Murray
3) Jingle all the Way with Arnie

Though I'm also loving the Tim Allen Santa Claus Movies, its great having little kids so you can watch them enjoy xmas films


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

ZedFour said:


> It's a Wonderful Life


Nice one  you beat me too it.

The wife thinks its rubbish though


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Pfft, the best christmas film of ALL TIME is jingle all the way! Its turbo time!


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bad Santa!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I simply cannot name 1 so :-

1/ The Snowman 
2/ Santa Clause: The Movie
3/ Muppets Christmas Carol
4/ Home Alone

Quality


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Polar Express is mine (yes a kids film)


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

ZedFour said:


> It's a Wonderful Life


Are thee any other Christmas films :lol:


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

The best Christmas film has to be The Snowman!!! It just makes you feel so warm and happy that christmas is on its way!! That is then followed by Santa Claus the movie!! Another classic Christmas film!!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Dubbed said:


> The best Christmas film has to be The Snowman!!! It just makes you feel so warm and happy that christmas is on its way!! That is then followed by Santa Claus the movie!! Another classic Christmas film!!!!


My top 2

Good choices :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lets have a poll


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

home alone and moonraker  (well, its on most xmases)


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Scrooged
Muppets Christmas Carol
Merry Madagascar


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

hate to be repetative but

1 - Muppet christmas carol (Light the lamp not the rat!!! Light the lamp not the rat!!)

2 - Scrooged ... One of the best films Bill Murray has done (except for ghostbusters of course)

3 - Its a wonderful life... I cant help but feel all warm and mushy with this classic (and if its good enough for Lister its good enough for me)


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Gotta be home alone!


plus 1

:thumb:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Gotta be home alone!


Gotta second that


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Another for Polar Express, even better in 3D at the IMAX.
Going to see A Christmas Carol there next Friday in 3D so Polar Express might be demoted.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Christmas Carol in 3d is great.... enjoy the flights through London  

As for me.... i would say the original version of the one above with Alistair Simm
so
Christmas Carol with Alistair Simm
Oliver
Great Escape
High Society

*sigh*


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Better half has just told me hers....Miracle on 34th Street.


----------



## Slim V5 (Mar 29, 2007)

Die Hard


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

chisai said:


> Better half has just told me hers....Miracle on 34th Street.


forgot that one! excellent crimbo film!!


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

A Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

my guilty pleasure has to be national lampoons christmas vacation :thumb:its not as good as the first but certainly a lot better than the rest.

then gremlins.quite a dark film really considering the context and time of year.

scrooged and the musical scrooge with albert finney are two very fond faves of mine.

and last but not least there is blackadders christmas special :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Muppets Christmas Carol.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart and Richard E. Grant.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

The Grinch with Jim Carey

Funny as!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Muppets Christmas Carol - The DVD player was invented for this movie 
The Grinch - The cartoon version and the Jim Carey movie
Die Hard - Yippe Ki ay etc. etc.
Gremlins - Gizmo; 'nuff said
Christmas with the Kranks - Tim Allen & Jamie Lee Curtis.
Scrooged - Love the scene where the fairy kicks Bill Murray's a$$


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

A Christmas Carol with Alistair Simm as Ebenezer. Superb version (only in B&W!).

Elf - Ferrell acting as an overgrown child, nothing new there. Still funny as fook!

Men Behaving Badly Christmas Special.

Scrooged - Bill Murray genius.

EDIT - how could I forget the Snowman!? We're walking in the air.........


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Die Hard


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

A Christmas Story


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

Mickey's Christmas Carol - Donald Duck as Scrooge. Mickey Mouse as Bob Cratchit and Goofy as Jacob Marley - brilliant.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

It's a Wonderfull Life for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

not really sure if its a christmas film but it's nice to watch at christmas 

it's a wonderful life


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

national lampoons christmas vacation is my favourite.

But I saw the polar express last x-mas and really loved it  haha


Also like bad santa, that was hilarious last year


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Great Escape hands down haha!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

another one for national lampoons christmas vacation!


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Scrooge with Alistair Sim is the best for me:wave:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

ZedFour said:


> It's a Wonderful Life


+1, it wasn't a Christmas film, but when they re-released it at Christmas it made the film. One of my favourite all time films :thumb:


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I rather like Trading Places as it's set around Christmas/New Year


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

101 Dalmatians (the cartoon version)

The puppies, the puppies


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone know what's on Christmas Day? anything good?


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Last year it was Elf for me, this year Christmas has kind of sneaked up on me and I havn't been remotely organised or even begun to think about it. 

Some good suggestions in here though to get into the mood :speechles


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Elf. Funny and it gats me in the xmas spirit:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

White Christmas very good with Bing crosby!:thumb:


----------



## HiJack (Dec 9, 2009)

A Wonderful Life and National Lampoons Christmas Vacation


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Elf's on C4 this weekend


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

BBC TV Christmas Schedule 2009

ITV Schedule Guide - Covers all Freeview about 18 days into the future.

Christmas on SKY

There is a list on SKY for their "Christmas Movies" channel of the films voted for by SKY subscribers (I wasn't asked  ).

1. The Muppet Christmas Carol - Christmas Day: 5.00pm

2. Home Alone - Boxing Day: 5.00pm

3. Fred Claus - Christmas Day: 6.30pm

4. Ghost - Christmas Day: 11.00pm

5. The Grinch - Christmas Day: 10.15am

6. Mamma Mia! - Boxing Day: 9.00pm

7. Stardust - Christmas Day: 8.00am

8. The Dark Knight - Christmas Day: 8.30pm

9. The Great Escape - Christmas Day: 2.00pm

10. Shrek - Boxing Day: 12.25pm

11. Back To The Future - Boxing Day: 8.40am

12. Inkheart - Boxing Day: 7.00pm

13. The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - Boxing Day: 6.10am

14. The Sound Of Music - Boxing Day: 2.00pm

15. Breakfast At Tiffany's - Christmas Day: 6.00am

16. Enchanted - Boxing Day: 10.35am

17. Con Air - Boxing Day: 11.00pm

18. Pretty Woman - Christmas Day: 1.05am

19. Kung Fu Panda - Christmas Day: 12.15pm

20. Big - Boxing Day: 1.00am


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Been to see Disneys Christmas Carol on Imax 3D.

What a great film, but for me, still the Polar Express takes it.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

The snowman (animated) very good film for all kids inc me!:thumb:


----------

